
Leaked Picture Of New Nikon Sensor Suggests Truly Small Mirrorless System - tathagatadg
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/21/leaked-picture-of-new-nikon-sensor-suggests-truly-small-mirrorless-system/
======
strmpnk
With small mirrorless cameras with APS-C sized sensors on the market now, I
really don't see this breaking through very well. The compact market is
addicted to pixel count anyway...

Having said that, the real driver could be quality optics at a reasonable
price. Right now the interchangeable lenses for smaller sensors is filled with
a lot of so-so optics. This, not the sensor, is something Nikon could very
well do better than most.

Caveat: I still happily use 120 roll film in my Mamiya when I want top quality
results so I doubt my point of view really represents their possible market.

------
daniel_reetz
There is at least one reason that an itty-bitty sensor like this would be
interesting - you could use all C-mount and possibly even 16mm or 8mm lenses
with it. That is a world of lenses that is relatively unexploited in the APS-C
and M43 worlds.

But honestly, unless this camera is both cheap and programmable, it's dead in
the water.

~~~
hristov
AFAIK there is a micro four thirds adapter for C mount already. There is a
micro four thirds adapter for almost everything.

------
hristov
They are really far behind Olympus/Panasonic with this. And if their sensor is
smaller than micro four thirds they are removing the main reason people prefer
Nikon/Canon systems in comparison to micro four thirds.

------
hackermom
I suspect the size of this sensor to be entirely prototypical. Despite being
an avid photographer since 15 years back, with all the market insight
accompanying that, I just can't see what market segment an interchangeable
lens system with a sensor size between M4/3 and that of a pocket camera would
be aimed at.

Does anyone know of any long-lived system from any manufacturer with a sensor
of this size? There are a few novelty models out there, but they never seem to
catch on, always resulting in a single camera model with just a few lenses,
disappearing from the market soon after.

